# Nodak and Covid?



## RiverLarry2 (Nov 1, 2012)

Guys,
I did not plan to start an argument about the virus with this thread but to simply show concern for those going, fo the people of NODAK and for the people and duck hunters of Michigan in general as well. I was probably naive. My apologies at the turn this took. If a moderator wants to delete this thread, that would be fine. 

Larry Eckart
Retired Lutheran Pastor
Resident of and duck hunter in Michigan for 26 years, now living in Raleigh, NC


----------



## North island (Oct 7, 2020)

Cork Dust said:


> I appreciate a denial of all available science wed with a massive rationalization to buoy individual courage any day! Afterall, isn't acting to satisfy immediate individual self-gratification the consistent constant that acts to spread this contagion? No? Let's go to the bar; let's go to the beach; let's go to Sturgis, SD.! Hey Dude are you gonna miss the party of the year?
> 
> Did you ever consider that the low population density in NoDak likely provided social distancing at baseline, yet the incidence rate has grown to current values? So, now, let's congregate in NoDak from a variety of States to compensate for our denial of access to Canada prairie hunts...seems like
> 
> Watch hunter access significantly diminish next year in one of the friendliest States in this country...all for self-gratification!





Cork Dust said:


> I appreciate a denial of all available science wed with a massive rationalization to buoy individual courage any day! Afterall, isn't acting to satisfy immediate individual self-gratification the consistent constant that acts to spread this contagion? No? Let's go to the bar; let's go to the beach; let's go to Sturgis, SD.! Hey Dude are you gonna miss the party of the year?
> 
> Did you ever consider that the low population density in NoDak likely provided social distancing at baseline, yet the incidence rate has grown to current values? So, now, let's congregate in NoDak from a variety of States to compensate for our denial of access to Canada prairie hunts...seems like
> 
> Watch hunter access significantly diminish next year in one of the friendliest States in this country...all for self-gratification!


Well said Cork Dust. I agree. But please, for your sanity, dont try and change the minds of those in denial. YOU CAN'T. let them do what they want and if they dodge a bullet, well good for them. But if they become asymptomatic and infect someone vulnerable, well that happens. And as for this herd immunity BS, we're going to lose over 2 million Americans. Pandemic of 1918 only cost the lives of 700,000 Americans.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

At one time “science” thought the world was flat amongst other things. Many in the medical field disagree with what the press and the science consensus. That isn’t denial. It’s a counter argument. Sweden did nothing and


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> Their approach was much better than ours.


Yes, that's why they abandoned it, particularly after discovering that, despite a universal healthcare system operative within their Socialist Democracy, they have yet to achieve herd immunity levels that have diminished infections rates and their economy has been badly damaged anyway. What did they achieve? The highest per capita mortality rate in Scandanavia.

I would like this pandemic to end: 1.) For the sake of the country and its people. 2.) For the sake of the economy. 3.) For the sake of our education system and the kids within it. What you support and argue for does nothing to achieve that end. Instead, it simply "feeds" the spread of SARS CoV-2 4.) Michigan's economy will not likely survive another lockdown further lengthening economic recovery for the State and the country at large. 5.) We have surpassed, nationally, the number of dead following the first two years of the Civil War, in less than nine months. 6.) I have empathy for the people who have had to lose loved ones without ever being afforded the ability to have an interval of last contact with: spouses, children, mothers, fathers, brothers and sisters. This is a burden never touched-on in the statistics that summarize the impact of this pandemic.

Have we lost, as a people and culture. any capacity and desire to act on behalf of the Greater Good? 

I carve decoys; have been a waterfowler since I was fourteen; own three duck boats and a couple of hundred decoys, as well as three layout blinds and two labrador retrievers. Are some ducks more important than Human Life?


----------



## BFG (Mar 4, 2005)

North island said:


> And as for this herd immunity BS, we're going to lose over 2 million Americans. Pandemic of 1918 only cost the lives of 700,000 Americans.


We aren't going to lose over 2 million Americans to COVID. Stop with that nonsense. Millions have contracted it, and millions have survived it. There will be vaccines available by the end of the year, which will curb the number of available hosts for the virus to infect, and contrary to popular belief there will be millions of Americans who will gladly take the vaccine. Once we protect those who are most greatly affected by COVID (elderly) this whole thing will quiet down.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Cork Dust said:


> Have we lost, as a people and culture. any capacity and desire to act on behalf of the Greater Good?
> 
> I carve decoys; have been a waterfowler since I was fourteen; own three duck boats and a couple of hundred decoys, as well as three layout blinds and two labrador retrievers. Are some ducks more important than Human Life?


Oh, God!


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

Fowl Play said:


> At one time “science” thought the world was flat amongst other things. Many in the medical field disagree with what the press and the science consensus. That isn’t denial. It’s a counter argument. Sweden did nothing and


 The Church controlled scientific thought and theory, largely because the few individuals who were well read and educated were members of the clergy, whose Orders held the available scientific texts within their enclaves, guarding them very well from outside access.


You might want to read-up on the Pope's disagreement with Galileo.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

Look, you live your life and I’ll live mine. You can stop preaching the press narrative, there’s plenty of places we can all see, read or hear that. 

we are all adults and I don’t need the government to say exactly how I should live. Yes, I will take all the necessary precautions like washing hands, social distancing, etc... But I’m not going to cower in my closet scared of dying. I’ve already spent 10 days in the ICU for another life ending illness. That’s enough for a lifetime.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Cork Dust said:


> The Church controlled scientific thought and theory, largely because the few individuals who were well read and educated were members of the clergy, whose Orders held the available scientific texts within their enclaves, guarding them very well from outside access.
> 
> 
> You might want to read-up on the Pope's disagreement with Galileo.


I'm curious... in a nutshell, what is the "science" we should be following here?


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Cork Dust said:


> Yes, that's why they abandoned it, particularly after discovering that, despite a universal healthcare system operative within their Socialist Democracy, they have yet to achieve herd immunity levels that have diminished infections rates and their economy has been badly damaged anyway. What did they achieve? The highest per capita mortality rate in Scandanavia.
> 
> I would like this pandemic to end: 1.) For the sake of the country and its people. 2.) For the sake of the economy. 3.) For the sake of our education system and the kids within it. What you support and argue for does nothing to achieve that end. Instead, it simply "feeds" the spread of SARS CoV-2 4.) Michigan's economy will not likely survive another lockdown further lengthening economic recovery for the State and the country at large. 5.) We have surpassed, nationally, the number of dead following the first two years of the Civil War, in less than nine months. 6.) I have empathy for the people who have had to lose loved ones without ever being afforded the ability to have an interval of last contact with: spouses, children, mothers, fathers, brothers and sisters. This is a burden never touched-on in the statistics that summarize the impact of this pandemic.
> 
> ...


Hey, you enjoy living in fear and hiding like a sissy. I’m going to enjoy my life. God speed.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

BFG said:


> We aren't going to lose over 2 million Americans to COVID. Stop with that nonsense. Millions have contracted it, and millions have survived it. There will be vaccines available by the end of the year, which will curb the number of available hosts for the virus to infect, and contrary to popular belief there will be millions of Americans who will gladly take the vaccine. Once we protect those who are most greatly affected by COVID (elderly) this whole thing will quiet down.


The price tag for that effort is currently pegged at somewhere around $16 billion. So, since Mr. McConnell is not willing to go beyond 500 billion in targeted stimulus to small business and education, per his statements yesterday. Who foots the bill for vaccination distribution, administration, follow-up and management???


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> I'm curious... in a nutshell, what is the "science" we should be following here?


Your previous. Oh God. response pretty much closed the door on any desire on my part to offer an answer


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

Cork Dust said:


> Your previous. Oh God. response pretty much closed the door on any desire on my part to offer an answer


That's kind of what everyone says to that question! 

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## Rasputin (Jan 13, 2009)

I just got back from nodak. All are healthy and happy. Didn't see any boogeymen.


----------



## triplelunger (Dec 21, 2009)

How much does it typically cost to get an overdramatology degree these days?

Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Holy crap I believe I like reading the bingo hunting arguments more then this BS!! If your worried then stay home. If not go hunt! If you believe everything you see on TV or hear in the media then your screwed!! All I know is I see more people and am around more people at work everyday (bills don't give a crap about covid) so im going hunting evey chance I get!! If that bothers you then turn your phone off and go back to sitting in your basement!!

Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

Get your cider and donuts though


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Yet these people are silent on the mass gatherings of “peaceful protests” AKA looting and burning down private businesses.


----------



## BumpRacerX (Dec 31, 2009)

Cork Dust said:


> I agree, simply look at the infection rates in the last few weeks in Dickinson, Delta, and Menominee counties from contact with Wisconsin transients. You can apply the same logic and scenario to most folks traveling through NoDak, since gas, and food are where the people are concentrated.


Wisconsin is insane right now. I took this very seriously to start and have loosened up as more data came in. Heading to FL in a couple months. Got a call for a comped room in Vegas for a few nights that I debated. But there's no way I'm getting close to some of the areas in WI. Was talking to a friend there that said their county had an 87% positive testing rate going on. Meaning if someone got tested there was an 87% chance they were positive. Normally that's like single digits lol.

Had some friends get their rental house for NoDak cancelled on them. Was told to stay home this year. Will be glad to rent to you next year, but please don't come this year. They are tent camping instead.


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

craigrh13 said:


> Yet these people are silent on the mass gatherings of “peaceful protests” AKA looting and burning down private businesses.


Your conflating two totally unrelated events...nice logic!


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

cwielock said:


> Holy crap I believe I like reading the bingo hunting arguments more then this BS!! If your worried then stay home. If not go hunt! If you believe everything you see on TV or hear in the media then your screwed!! All I know is I see more people and am around more people at work everyday (bills don't give a crap about covid) so im going hunting evey chance I get!! If that bothers you then turn your phone off and go back to sitting in your basement!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Actually, I believe what I read in the daily Johns Hopkins Medical center briefings on the pandemic, as well as their accompanying scientific study updates on treatments and effects of SARS CoV-2. 

Are we on social media? Yes, as you state, that is 'all you know', an opinion formed from observation and a zero level understanding of infectious disease. I have over a decade of infectious disease experience and training via the pharma. industry. How about you?


----------



## Cork Dust (Nov 26, 2012)

triplelunger said:


> How much does it typically cost to get an overdramatology degree these days?
> 
> Sent from my Pixel 3 XL using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


Is that what they are calling an NMU degree these days? The best community college in the U.P.!


----------



## ajkulish (Nov 16, 2013)

Cork Dust said:


> Actually, I believe what I read in the daily Johns Hopkins Medical center briefings on the pandemic, as well as their accompanying scientific study updates on treatments and effects of SARS CoV-2.
> 
> Are we on social media? Yes, as you state, that is 'all you know', an opinion formed from observation and a zero level understanding of infectious disease. I have over a decade of infectious disease experience and training via the pharma. industry. How about you?


So youre drinking straight from the well of Koolaid....


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

I hope future humans will learn from all these horrendous errors. They turned a leaky pipe into the titanic, sad.


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

And there are two doctors in California who have combined over 50yrs experience in infectious diseases that had a video with a rational counter argument that was banned from social media. Cork Dust, you aren’t the only figure with knowledge. For everyone on of you there is someone else who has just as much or more experience with a different view. Hell Dr Fauci is like a waffle. One day this and the next that. This has been over over exaggerated, period. I’m going to take necessary precautions and live free. You can stay home.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

How about the massive transfer of wealth due to laws and regulations set by these left leaning politicians? They shut down small businesses and forced everyone into corporate big box stores. Then, turn around and bitch about the wealth gap all while pandering to the American people that they are for the little man.


----------



## North island (Oct 7, 2020)

BFG said:


> We aren't going to lose over 2 million Americans to COVID. Stop with that nonsense. Millions have contracted it, and millions have survived it. There will be vaccines available by the end of the year, which will curb the number of available hosts for the virus to infect, and contrary to popular belief there will be millions of Americans who will gladly take the vaccine. Once we protect those who are most greatly affected by COVID (elderly) this whole thing will quiet down.


BFG you are very wrong. If nothing were to be implemented as safety precautions, there is a more than reasonable chance that 2 million would pass. And as for your vaccine comment, dont count on one before june or july of next year. The manufacturers are experiencing problems with their Phase 3 trials. Don't just listen to fox news. Read some opposing informaton and then make up your mind.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

North island said:


> BFG you are very wrong. If nothing were to be implemented as safety precautions, there is a more than reasonable chance that 2 million would pass. And as for your vaccine comment, dont count on one before june or july of next year. The manufacturers are experiencing problems with their Phase 3 trials. Don't just listen to fox news. Read some opposing informaton and then make up your mind.


You do realize that all of these deaths listed under Covid only 6-7% are actually from
Covid only? On average there are 2.5 other causes of death. Per the CDC.


----------



## North island (Oct 7, 2020)

craigrh13 said:


> You do realize that all of these deaths listed under Covid only 6-7% are actually from
> Covid only? On average there are 2.5 other causes of death. Per the CDC.


Ok. Point taken. But what happens if covid19 exasperated your condition. You die as a combination of the two, but without covid19 you had a reasonably good shot at another 10 or 15 years. Think before you speak.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

North island said:


> Ok. Point taken. But what happens if covid19 exasperated your condition. You die as a combination of the two, but without covid19 you had a reasonably good shot at another 10 or 15 years. Think before you speak.


perhaps so. Which all goes back to if you have underlying conditions then you need to be careful. Don’t screw with EVERYONE. Just imagine if this wasn’t an election year...


----------



## Fowl Play (Nov 30, 2014)

So, if you were in a traffic accident and DOA and it was coded as covid??? There are examples where loved ones are getting the death certificate and are shocked to see covid even listed. One was a guy had a heart attack, DOA and covid was listed since he tested positive and the spouse said he was completely fine until the massive heart attack. Hard to believe covid caused that. ****, while we’re at it, might as well blame covid for all the gun related shootings in Chicago


----------



## cwielock (May 9, 2010)

Your right bud that is my opinion! You wanna know my opinion about you? Who's knows you might like it, and if not im sure a lot of the other guys on here might. I'm no expert never said I was, I also however do not believe your one either!! And from what I am seeing most of the experts have no clue as to what's going on because of the constant flip-flopping. If your worried about it then stay home nobody cares if you do. 



Cork Dust said:


> Actually, I believe what I read in the daily Johns Hopkins Medical center briefings on the pandemic, as well as their accompanying scientific study updates on treatments and effects of SARS CoV-2.
> 
> Are we on social media? Yes, as you state, that is 'all you know', an opinion formed from observation and a zero level understanding of infectious disease. I have over a decade of infectious disease experience and training via the pharma. industry. How about you?


Sent from my SM-G986U using Michigan Sportsman mobile app


----------



## goose schatt (Sep 11, 2012)

I’m going to duck hunt 20 days in November!


----------

